# How can I this picture made?



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

What would be to best way to get this picture made for t-shirts.

Can this picture be made into a transfer or will it have to be screen printed.

Thanks

I removed the picture now that I have an idea on how I am going to handle it. Thanks to all.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can screenprint this but I would recommend a high quality photo transfer. I'm just over in Raleigh, feel free to message me if I can be any help.


----------



## macparks (May 25, 2011)

I always ask, how many are you making?! If you are making under 10, definitely photo transfer.


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

He order as his students order but I would like to have pre-setup as he order. What type or brand of photo paper would work best? I would prefer screenprinted transfers.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Dtg would be the best way to go


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dye Sublimation for detail and durability. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies. DTG would be great if my machine was printing in the right direction. I have to send it back to be reprogrammed correctly.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

watt said:


> He order as his students order but I would like to have pre-setup as he order. What type or brand of photo paper would work best? I would prefer screenprinted transfers.


Screenprinted transfers will have to be in halftones, not many companies do it but Howard Sportswear is one off the top of my head.


----------

